# Dog whistles



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I haven’t seen much discussion about dog whistles. I think it would be interesting, informative and fun to talk and share about dog whistles. Who uses them? What do you use one for and where? What kind do you use and/or recommend?

We landed on the Acme 212. I love this whistle and we have a couple of them. It’s a highly rated all purpose whistle.
Neither my husband nor I can naturally whistle so a dog whistle it is. We use it for recall and it works like a charm every single time. 
Joey can sometimes get into a bark fest with our neighbors’ two hound dogs and he gets so quickly over threshold, not to mention the loud baying and barking, that he just doesn’t hear us when we call. The whistle gets immediate response and he races to us or the the house without fail. We love our dog whistle!😊


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I have the same whistle that you have. We use for emergency and hiking recalls.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I have one that is an actual bird dog whistle, and a few more that came from the "referee" section at Academy. Simon answers to all of them. At least he did. We haven't practiced a whistle recall in a while.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't whistle either, at least not loudly or consistently enough to be useful when calling a dog. I started to whistle train Galen with a mechanical whistle: one tone to sit, three in a row to return to me. That's a part of his training I had to abandon when I got Ritter; I simply didn't have the time to work with Galen separately after Ritter came along. One thing I did discover in selecting whistles is that really loud ones leave my ears ringing afterwards. Probably better to use a soft whistle to teach the skill and then make a transition to a louder one later.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

EVpoodle said:


> I have the same whistle that you have. We use for emergency and hiking recalls.


My main hope and reason to whistle train recall is with the hope that both of my poodle boys would immediately come back to us in an emergency. Of course we practice voice recall too but the whistle really does work and it carries much further than the voice.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I tried one when we started doing FastCAT (so she can hear me over the wind and highway noise) but it freaks Phoebe plumb out. I had hoped to be able to use it as an emergency recall. I can whistle normally and do find that useful, though I can’t whistle loudly or shrilly, and it would not be enough to stop her when she’s over threshold.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

For the Greyhounds we use a squawker, it’s essentially a duck call but resembles the sound the lure makes on the race track. It gets them running back to us. I only reserve it for when they are running the pasture and periodic training to remind them of it. They get rewarded well for coming back - Greyhounds are notoriously not allowed off leash unless securely fenced due to prey drive and speed. I tried it with Jasper but he was a bit scared of the sound. I haven’t trained him to a whistle recall, but it’s a good idea.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

What a timely post - thank you! I'm so glad to hear it's working out for Joey.

Someone unlatched the back gate last week, and Ty figured out how to push it open while I was inside the garage (he was looking for me). He ran around in the alley and a bit out into the street before I was able to entice him into the garage. "Entice" does not equal recall. 

After watching the fabulous video of Cooper, I started looking at videos teaching whistle recall, but I got a bit lost when I started looking at whistles. Thanks to your post I just ordered the Acme 212. (I can whistle tunes quite well, but I've yet to master the loud whistles of my dreams.)


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

this is a great idea! i definitely need to teach Kirby a whistle recall as he's quite reliable with me but considerably less so for my parents and friends. training a whistle recall would probably make them feel more safe when he's staying the night or for romping in their garden and i'm indoors.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I’ve never thought of teaching a whistle recall! But now I’m intrigued.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

I also have an Acme whistle! I can't remember which exact model (it looks a lot like yours), but I love it for its sturdiness and ear splitting volume.

I do quite a bit of off leash hiking, so I always have the whistle on hand in case of deer or other fun/dangerous playmates. I definitely find it more attention grabbing than my voice.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I tried a couple of the basic pea whistles from the sporting section before I bought the Acme. I’ve had the Acme for about a year. I thought they were loud and shrill and would bother the neighbors more although I’m sure they are great for hunting or hiking. I like the Acme because it’s small and pea less but also, while it is loud and higher pitched, it doesn’t sound obnoxious. I definitely think it’s easier to control in the fact that I can make the sound softer or louder but the pitch remains true. The pitch is the same no matter who blows it. I/we really just need to blow a couple soft toot toots and my boys race right back. 

As with anything, what style one chooses all depends on the need and situation. I know some trainers do some really amazing training with dogs and whistles. Maybe one day I will try training other things with the whistle. I think it would be a fun challenge.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Starla said:


> I tried one when we started doing FastCAT (so she can hear me over the wind and highway noise) but it freaks Phoebe plumb out. I had hoped to be able to use it as an emergency recall. I can whistle normally and do find that useful, though I can’t whistle loudly or shrilly, and it would not be enough to stop her when she’s over threshold.


I wonder if a different whistle would make a difference? It’s interesting to read about the different pitches.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I wonder if a different whistle would make a difference? It’s interesting to read about the different pitches.


I wonder that also. It is an acme 211.5.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Thanks for starting this thread @Spottytoes. I'm now thinking about getting a whistle for recall training. This site lists the frequencies for the various Acme whistles.





Dog Whistle 212 Pro Acme







www.williamevans.com




It seems that the Acme 212 has the narrowest frequency range (+/- 5%), while the 210.5 and 211.5 are a little less consistent (+/- 20%). I wonder if whistle having a somewhat broader frequency range really impacts recall.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

With as much hiking as I do with Topper, I think a whistle recall would be super helpful. He has a great voice recall, but I don't have a loud voice and when I do raise it, I can sound angry. We use the word "party" as our recall word, because it's hard to sound angry when you shout it. We also just say "Topper Topper" and usually find a poodle by our side in nanoseconds.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

We're wrapping up day 5 with the new whistle - only 1 toot, @5 or more times a day, inside only, while he's in the back room surveying his kingdom through the large windows. Holy moly - it's magic (although I know we're not supposed to say that)! He comes running like a banshee straight to me. Treat & Praise! 

Next we'll move outside with a long line to start working with minor distractions. 

Thanks - again - for this timely post!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Miki said:


> We're wrapping up day 5 with the new whistle - only 1 toot, @5 or more times a day, inside only, while he's in the back room surveying his kingdom through the large windows. Holy moly - it's magic (although I know we're not supposed to say that)! He comes running like a banshee straight to me. Treat & Praise!
> 
> Next we'll move outside with a long line to start working with minor distractions.
> 
> Thanks - again - for this timely post!


Awesome!!!! I’m glad it’s working so well! 
I actually ordered a couple more just so I have easy access and not always having to go looking for one. That way I can keep one in our walking bag too. 😊


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Miki said:


> We're wrapping up day 5 with the new whistle - only 1 toot, @5 or more times a day, inside only, while he's in the back room surveying his kingdom through the large windows. Holy moly - it's magic (although I know we're not supposed to say that)! He comes running like a banshee straight to me. Treat & Praise!
> 
> Next we'll move outside with a long line to start working with minor distractions.
> 
> Thanks - again - for this timely post!


That's it, I'm getting one too!


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

It always amazes me that I can go outside and whistle (with my mouth) and the dogs come running right from the first time I do It. How do they know it means come as I never did any training but have given them treats since? They come better when I whistle than when I called them by name.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Miki said:


> We're wrapping up day 5 with the new whistle - only 1 toot, @5 or more times a day, inside only, while he's in the back room surveying his kingdom through the large windows. Holy moly - it's magic (although I know we're not supposed to say that)! He comes running like a banshee straight to me. Treat & Praise!
> 
> Next we'll move outside with a long line to start working with minor distractions.
> 
> Thanks - again - for this timely post!


I'm convinced! A whistle will be on my next Amazon order.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you for your post I will definitely look into getting your whistle recommendation. I also want to thank @*PeggyTheParti* for the Snoop toy suggestion, Luka loves his snoop and brings it to me several times a day so I can load it with kibble.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I just got the acme whistle in the mail yesterday. I'm working with her on it inside first, fewer distractions, but she's finally catching on that it means "treats!!!" DH can't hear it, but my gosh, I can! Of course, I'm sitting in the stairwell, so it's even louder. My ears hurt, but she's racing over to me!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m so glad it’s working! 😊
Since it hurts your ears is it possible for you to blow a little softer? I blow as softly as I can, just a couple soft toots. It’s loud but not so loud that it bothers my neighbors or hurts my ears. That’s one of the reasons this whistle is supposed to be good is that no matter how soft or hard you blow the pitch remains constant. 😊


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Spottytoes said:


> I’m so glad it’s working! 😊
> Since it hurts your ears is it possible for you to blow a little softer? I blow as softly as I can, just a couple soft toots. It’s loud but not so loud that it bothers my neighbors or hurts my ears. That’s one of the reasons this whistle is supposed to be good is that no matter how soft or hard you blow the pitch remains constant. 😊


I was practicing in the stairwell since outside had too many distractions. Everything echos there, but I had her attention! She has since gotten the idea, and we can practice in the backyard. 

I put her outside in the front this morning. The cats were there (major distraction). 2 toots and her head whipped around to stare at me. (Forgot the cats) 2 more toots and she came tearing over. It's not perfect by any means, but it's a major improvement!! I'm hoping she doesn't forget this once she hits adolescence. She's only 5 months old.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I went to a herding trial yesterday, and listening to the whistles reminded me of this thread. I didn't think to ask anyone which whistles they recommend, but a quick google search shows that there's a lot of range.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Liz said:


> I went to a herding trial yesterday, and listening to the whistles reminded me of this thread. I didn't think to ask anyone which whistles they recommend, but a quick google search shows that there's a lot of range.


When I was researching whistles it was very interesting. There is definitely quite a variety both is sound and purpose. I thought it was interesting that certain pitches are bettter for certain breeds. The one I chose is a good all purpose whistle.The whole subject is very interesting to me which is why I started this 
thread. 😊


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

My 212 acme whistles ( 2 orange ones) finally arrived. I loaded it like you do a clicker and have randomly tried it a few times inside this morning. One quick toot and he comes running and I give him his favourite treat and lots of praise. I plan to continue inside for a while before trying it outside. When I go outside I will have to think of an extra special treat like chicken or steak.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I tried the acme whistle too. Any sound and Aliana is right in my face. I praise and try a few minutes later—same result. She does not get excited about food rewards, never has. 

She is a Nosey Rosie for sure, seeming to sleep but if I rise to go anywhere, she’s right with me. A poodle version of “Inquiring minds need to know!” Who knows what might be lurking in the shower stall, or what’s happening in the meditation room or bedroom, and what’s up with that tooth brushing? She has her snout in everything from unloading laundry from the dryer, folding sheets, paying bills, checking emails, oral hygiene, you name it, she’s right there. 
This has resulted in unintended cell phone consequences, hastily reappropriated dryer lint and not a little laughter and many, many, many an admonition “You’re not being helpful!”

Only in a later than usual evening, rarely, she voluntarily retires to her crate as if to say, “I’ve had all the fun I can stand for one day. G’night.”


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well must say I will also get this! Both have a fairly good recall especially if I whistle, but for whatever reason I can't always whistle. It does get immediate attention when I do. I just never thought of getting an actual whistle. Good morning Alexa!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Phoebe didn't care too much about the whistle yesterday or today. She came yesterday, but today she looked at me and shrugged. She was having fun chewing a stick and that mattered more than any measley treat I had on offer. 

I adapted. I did my usual double toot, then ran away and doing the monster roar. Her head popped up and she teared down the hill to join me so fast it was funny. I sent her back to her stick. Toot toot, roar!!!! Again, she came running down to play. Go get the stick. I started throwing it. She ran off after it. Someone had suggested hiding from her. Normally she doesn't care. I can leave her completely and she won't care.

Today she cared. I'd throw the stick, hide from her, and go toot toot. She thought it was the best thing ever! Better yet, she refused to leave my side for the rest of the evening. Every time she lost sight of me, she'd come running back to see where I had gone. Hide and seek, no big deal. Hide and seek today, with the whistle, best game ever.

I'm not holding my breath that it'll work again next week. It seems like I keep having to find a new game to make recall something fun.


----------

